

LG Smart TVs logs USB filenames and viewing info to LG servers - keyle
http://doctorbeet.blogspot.com.au/2013/11/lg-smart-tvs-logging-usb-filenames-and.html

======
iamshs
LG was also scanning shared folders on LAN.
[http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/lg-smart-tv-
snooping...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/lg-smart-tv-snooping-
extends-to-home-networks-second-blogger-says/)

Smart machines like Washing machines, refrigerators, also need to be
investigated. Is Samsung clean in this regards?

